# Female ejaculation - advice from the ladies



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

Some of you may have seen my recent post regarding "lack of sex" or otherwise known as "replaced by vibrator".......
Anyhoo, I'm quite an experienced man and in my experience some women seem to produce a serious amount of vaginal lubrication during orgasm. My wife being one of them.
My question is this:
Is this somehow an indicator of a woman being able to "gush" (please excuse the terminology).
The wife assures me that she's never "ejaculated" and I haven't pursued that line of questioning any further.
Is she more likely to be able to ejaculate or is this considered quite "normal" (??)
Does ejaculation feel better than a regular orgasm?
Am I wasting my time? Is this an endeavour I should pursue or is it all just more of the same for the ladies?
Any responses greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

First, every person is different and women typically have a much more complicated sexuality then men do. It's really really important to fully understand that. The scope of sexual experiences, the way we were raised, how we feel about our bodies, the level of trust...highly complicated and cannot be boiled down to "most women will experience xyz when conditions abc are present."

For me, the "amount" of lubrication doesn't always correlate with the level of arousal. Dehydration, medication, hormones...all play a role in lubrication. 

I have experienced ejaculation several times and each time I can pin point one condition that was extra ordinary. My head had been in the game for an extended period. IOW, I was extremely extraordinarily aroused for an extended period of time. The last time it happened, early spring, it was the first orgasm in an extended session of tease and denial. So when I finally got it...explosion! Which is why I like tease and denial on occasion.

I can't say if it feels better. Some orgasms are nice, some are awesome and a few are explosive. I'm not always aware if I have ejaculated since a woman's orgasm isn't centered like a mans. Gspot O's are simply the best and encompass the entire genital region including the uterus...or so it feels afterwards...little bit of momentary cramping.

For me, it is impossible to predict. I tend to think other women are probably similar, though not being similar is also normal. There simply isn't enough science behind the female orgasm to know the answers.

Female ejaculation should never be the goal. Having a fabulous sexual experience is what you should reach for and provide. If ejaculation is possible, and it seems that way by what your describe, it will happen in time.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My experiences have been pretty much exactly as Anon Pink described.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I only discovered in the last year that I can gush. I am 45.

The reason I discovered this was reading more about it and reading that the sensation prior to gushing is very much as if you are about to pee. I well remembered having such sensations before (only during masturbation) and stopping because I did not want to pee and make a mess.

Having read more I decided to experiment one day. I made sure to empty my bladder, put a folded towel down on the bed and went for it. After all, the worst thing that could happen was extra laundry. The sensation and the amount of the liquid made me thing that I had actually peed, but the liquid was clear and did not smell of pee.

Since then I have found that the amount of lubrication I produce does not indicate when I may gush. The feeling is not necessarily "better" than a regular orgasm but it feels more intense to me. I find that it is most likely to happen if I feel on the brink several times and then the orgasm never quite happens. Not deliberately in my case. It will usually get to the point where I am about to give up, and then if I continue I will suddenly get an almighty build up and a gush.

The common factor for me is that I have been going a long time with a very intense vibrator.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Guy here, but I have experienced this with my wife.

She doesn't "squirt" like you frequently see in mainstream porn. Sometimes, when she is extremely aroused for an extended period, and has had a few orgasms leading up to this, she will produce a copious amount of fluid from her p*ssy, and her orgasmic contractions sort of "push" the fluid out.

The fluid is usually clear, but sometimes it has a whitish tint to it.

When I am giving her oral, and she "gushes", it is pretty self-evident. Many times, when we are having PIV, and she has strong orgasmic contractions (the sensation is like she is squeezing my c*ck out of her p*ssy), I will suddenly sense that things have gotten much more "slippery" down there, and that is usually the result of a "gush" of fluid, as opposed to a full-blown "porn squirt" that shoots feet into the air.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Squirting is not my favourite way to O. I do it every time we have sex. Many times. It's messy and gross IMO. But my H loves it. So i think it is definitely worth it. 

I can squirt from nearly any sexual act in very little time. It wasn't always this way. I think it takes some knowledge of your own body and confidence to be able to get to a point where you are basically able to perform on demand


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> OMG. I think you are ME.I can do this too.
> 
> But I don't care to do it every time....because I like to do it with other types of O's and that takes a bit more time/skill. My hubby also loves it.


BOOO YAH! I found my sex twin for sure!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Antman said:


> Some of you may have seen my recent post regarding "lack of sex" or otherwise known as "replaced by vibrator".......
> Anyhoo, I'm quite an experienced man and in my experience some women seem to produce a serious amount of vaginal lubrication during orgasm. My wife being one of them.
> My question is this:
> Is this somehow an indicator of a woman being able to "gush" (please excuse the terminology).
> ...


Here is some good info for you.

Few women do this and even the ones who do, seldom do it enough for it to be noticeable

Female ejaculation


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> BOOO YAH! I found my sex twin for sure!!


MMMMMMM. Twins.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> MMMMMMM. Twins.


You couldn't handle two of us


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't do it and kind of don't care that I don't. I like my O's very well just the way they are. 

I'd be concerned if my H developed a fascination with them and began pushing the idea; it seems very much like I would be expected to perform/be on display/be his entertainment. Also, porn on the whole gives incredibly distorted views on sex in general. try watching some outtakes sometime and see how impersonal the set and shoot are.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

TikiKeen said:


> I don't do it and kind of don't care that I don't. I like my O's very well just the way they are.
> 
> I'd be concerned if my H developed a fascination with them and began pushing the idea; it seems very much like I would be expected to perform/be on display/be his entertainment. Also, porn on the whole gives incredibly distorted views on sex in general. try watching some outtakes sometime and see how impersonal the set and shoot are.


I never feel that way. I do it because I want to excite him and please him not because im pressured or feel that I have to.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I never feel that way. I do it because I want to excite him and please him not because im pressured or feel that I have to.


Also because I really have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> Guy here, but I have experienced this with my wife.
> 
> She doesn't "squirt" like you frequently see in mainstream porn. Sometimes, when she is extremely aroused for an extended period, and has had a few orgasms leading up to this, she will produce a copious amount of fluid from her p*ssy, and her orgasmic contractions sort of "push" the fluid out.
> 
> ...


I think we're describing the same phenomena. What you've described is pretty much what I'm talking about.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> You couldn't handle two of us


I would handle two of you, or die trying! And I would die a happy man.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> I would handle two of you, or die trying! And I would die a happy man.


Too funny!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I was referring to OP's hesitancy to say more to his wife about it. 

I'm really glad you feel that way though. I have issues with that sh!t. 

Op, why not just ask her if she does feel any different sensation when she's wetter? Most women do lubricate more just prior to and during O. She could be interested in discovering it with you, too. If she doesn't feel comfortable, you can always drop it and keep enjoying what you have.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

TikiKeen said:


> I was referring to OP's hesitancy to say more to his wife about it.
> 
> I'm really glad you feel that way though. I have issues with that sh!t.
> 
> Op, why not just ask her if she does feel any different sensation when she's wetter? Most women do lubricate more just prior to and during O. She could be interested in discovering it with you, too. If she doesn't feel comfortable, you can always drop it and keep enjoying what you have.


She may like to see her man excited about it as well! My biggest turn on is seeing my H get turned on.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

My wife squirts and gushes too, almost every time. she has a very high sex drive. we do it 1 a day and i know she would like more often then this.
she feels that she needs to squirt for me. yes i love it but i do not want her to feel pressured to do it.

we have to have a plastic fitted sheet under the regular fitted sheet and still use to towels.

closest i ever came to drowning was she was on top of my face and it went down the wrong pipe.
coughed for a half hour.
she was a little concerned but i sensed she got a thrill out of that. not me. scared the crap out me me.

Point is, i love it, but it not the most important thing to me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Thunder7 said:


> I would handle two of you, or die trying! And I would die a happy man.


a happy soaking wet dead man!:smthumbup:


----------



## Centurions (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings!

My girlfriend "squirts" most every time she has an orgasm. She screams, and goes effing crazy. She gushes all over, soaking the sheets thoroughly. When I lick her...wow! It literally could drown you if you weren't careful. Lol! It's awesome and so hot. I love it. In my experience, it's pretty unusual. Most women can get super wet and creamy, but actually "gushing" cum seems fairly rare for many women. It seems that some women just do it naturally.

Centurions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> a happy soaking wet dead man!:smthumbup:


Sail away soldier...


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> a happy soaking wet dead man!:smthumbup:


Abso-F'n-lutely!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Abso-F'n-lutely!!


Shhhhhh.....little do you know he wouldn't be our first victim. We are the fountain females, serial sex addicts.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> the fountain females, serial sex addicts.


Drown me with your secret, mysterious ways.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

If my H expected me to squirt, and was upset that I didn't, tough. I don't expect him to things he physically is unable to do or refuses to do (within reason) because I respect his boundaries.

While I agree that sex is a requirement for marriage, I disagree that either spouse should be pressured while they're uncomfortable with certain things. if it turns out that OP's wife is, then backing off would be a good bet. It's not as if she's refusing him sex or their frequency is low.

My mind just went back to Dan Savage and his "leave them if they won't entertain your fetishes or wants" routine. Completely selfish. I love turning my guy on, but wouldn't love it if the pressure was on.

Then again, I'm pretty sure my mouth is magical...


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Yikes! I missed the other thread! That reinforces my idea of not mentioning it to her.

lol...I aksed H if he expected me to squirt, and he laughed and said "Yes, just as soon as you *insert completely off-the-wall-funny raunch here*. He*l no! Then we'd have to clean it up and it would cut into our after-sex chocolate!"

I married him for this.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Antman said:


> Some of you may have seen my recent post regarding "lack of sex" or otherwise known as "replaced by vibrator".......
> Anyhoo, I'm quite an experienced man and in my experience some women seem to produce a serious amount of vaginal lubrication during orgasm. My wife being one of them.
> My question is this:
> Is this somehow an indicator of a woman being able to "gush" (please excuse the terminology).
> ...


Your wife has replaced you with a vibe and you are concerned with whether she might be able to ejaculate?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Wear a raincoat


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

So OP, your wife is obviously avoiding intimacy...what are you doing to repair that, and is she interested in repairing that at all?


----------



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Your wife has replaced you with a vibe and you are concerned with whether she might be able to ejaculate?


She hasn't totally replaced me with the vibe. We've had sex 10 times since September 21st. She initiated on ONE occasion. I'm just trying to work out if I can do more when I have the opportunity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Antman said:


> She hasn't totally replaced me with the vibe. We've had sex 10 times since September 21st. She initiated on ONE occasion. I'm just trying to work out if I can do more when I have the opportunity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she ejaculates that's going to do your ego good. Trust me, it really has no impact on what the woman feels. 
I'd work on getting in as many Os as you can.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Did she grow up pretty constricted sex-talk-wise? Shame is bigger than a lot of us think sometimes.


----------



## 82hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

I just found out recently that I can have a gushing O....talk about fun...totally different feeling!


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wife and I are in mid 40's...after a sexless marriage for a LONG time (due to issues we are slowly fixing)...we recently started banging again...and she squirted...for the first time ever...

Ive had girlfriends in the past who squirted but it was rare...never like a porn, more like a little spray that I feel from within

anyways I LOVE it, but dont expect it...know what I mean
we banged last night and she didnt squirt, but she was very very wet...she never had dryness issues, but again the wetness is nothing like shes ever experienced before...and as much as I would like to take credit for her sopping vagi-gi, im sure its part of whatever hormonal changes she is currently going through that also turned her libido up a notch...I am just enjoying the ride...

she called me at lunch and wanted me to sex her in her car, in my work parking lot...damn...we agreed on leaving work early to bang before I pick up daughter from school


----------

